# How do you find out about shows?



## ThePapayaBandit (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm moving from Hawaii to mainland America in September and I've never really seen too much live music but really want to. Are there any websites similar to ticketmaster but for smaller less mainstream venues? I'd love to see some folk punk shows while on the road but don't know how to find out about them.


----------



## Art101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Try local papers,not like the mainstream one but the wherever you are version of Seattles stranger.Those usually have great list and usually by club.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 22, 2015)

jambase.com


----------



## Peace (Jul 22, 2015)

where in the US are you moving to?


----------



## that one guy (Jul 22, 2015)

Here in the bay area there is a phone number you can call (510) bad smut (223 - 7688)


----------



## ThePapayaBandit (Jul 22, 2015)

Peace said:


> where in the US are you moving to?


Well the flight is taking me to Portland just because for some reason the ticket was much cheaper than going anywhere else. Once I'm there though I'm going to be nomadic and probably only be in Portland for as long as I feel or for how long my travelling partners want to stay (hopefully not too long).


----------



## Kal (Jul 22, 2015)

Be careful in Portland now the rest of OR is nice.


----------

